# Ducato Wing Mirrors



## Ormerboy (May 1, 2005)

Recently used my Hobby (Fiat Ducato, 2006) wing mirror to modify a French road sign. As a result both of the mountings require replacement; by this I mean the round black plastic mountings with the little white plastic racks and the electric motors. Can anyone please tell me where to get replacements and how to take the body of the mirror apart to fit them?


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi,

Expensive modification I am afraid, only source is a Fiat franchised dealer if it is a standard Fiat mirror assembly.

Peter


----------



## Ormerboy (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for that Peter. Do you know if we are talking about a complete new mirror assembly or can the internals be purchased separately?


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

I got a new replacement door mirror from Mirrorman for £99 complete with motors- the new manually adjusted one was £50 - for our 2005 Ducato 2.8JTD. As you will see from earlier postings on this topic, there is more than one version, (3?), depending on how far the mirror has to stick out from the cab door.

DIY fitting is relatively easy, taking off the door trim was the hardest bit. The mirror comes with a wiring loom that you thread through the door innards.


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

Found the link to WINGmirroman at last:-
http://www.wingmirrorman.co.uk/fiat ducato wing mirror 98on.html


----------



## Ormerboy (May 1, 2005)

Nice one norman - thanks very much


----------

